# Just got a bow... what do I need to know?



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

this weekend a buddy of mine gave me his reflex grizzly. I have never shot a bow or at least not seriously. I have to take it in to get it restrung and tuned for my size and ability. Before I go buy a bunch of crap I don’t need or do something stupid I would appreciate some tips. I am a long time hunter and plan on hunting deer with it if that helps.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Congratulations and welcome to the Brotherhood of what has been my favorite past time for close to 40 years! There's nothing more rewarding then shooting your first deer with a bow and arrow!

I would take it to your closest small town archery shop with a good reputation that loves to help people!

If you do it now as opposed to the middle of September, there won't be much waiting in line and you should get good service!

Good to know there's friendships like this, where a buddy just gives you an awesome gift!



Mark4486 said:


> this weekend a buddy of mine gave me his reflex grizzly. I have never shot a bow or at least not seriously. I have to take it in to get it restrung and tuned for my size and ability. Before I go buy a bunch of crap I don’t need or do something stupid I would appreciate some tips. I am a long time hunter and plan on hunting deer with it if that helps.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats!

Relax.

Find a good pro- shop. One that patiently works with beginners ,to ensure consistant form.....to watch you shoot at first.
Trying to correct bad form or habits ,after they are established is not good.
Do you want to use sights? Fingers or a release?( A Hoyt Grizz Reflx might allow fingers by it' s length.). Start simple and durable.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I’m 6’2” and I was hoping to use sights and a release. I live in warren is there a good shop near me... I won’t go to field and stream.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Mark4486 said:


> I’m 6’2” and I was hoping to use sights and a release. I live in warren is there a good shop near me... I won’t go to field and stream.


I'm on the opposite side of the state , though have been to Warren....it's a better question for folks over there.
MJC Archery in Royal Oak (One exists in Macomb too.) might be worth a visit.
Starlight Archery in Warren ,may not exist anymore?


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

If you had posted you just got a crossbow given to you. I'm sure wouldn't get the same kind of response. Some seem to hate on those who try something new they might enjoy.

http://morarchery.com/
They are in Shelby at like 22 and Van ****. They will be able to set you up with everything you need. Let you try before you buy. Have very knowledgeable staff and will have you shooting bullseyes at there indoor range.
Good luck hunting and remember deer don't stay motionless after you release the arrow.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Jeffish74 said:


> If you had posted you just got a crossbow given to you. I'm sure wouldn't get the same kind of response. Some seem to hate on those who try something new they might enjoy.
> 
> http://morarchery.com/
> They are in Shelby at like 22 and Van ****. They will be able to set you up with everything you need. Let you try before you buy. Have very knowledgeable staff and will have you shooting bullseyes at there indoor range.
> Good luck hunting and remember deer don't stay motionless after you release the arrow.


Not sure what response would follow a crossbow starter question. I' ve been using a crossbow a while.
Question was not what to use or why.
An archery shop helped alot when I bought a new vertical bow years ago and had problems going to pin sights.
So, Helping others is kinda owed....


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

If I was you I'd start out by making sure the draw length and weight is set where you want it then pick up a good quality release shoot a few arrows and go from there. Then you could always change the sights or rest if you want.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

Not familiar with the reflex grizzly, The Grizzly is a recurve, and generally speaking they are shot with tabs, or a glove. Is this a compound? I would go to a shop as posted, and youtube can be a great help, and after a short while you will seperate the facts from opinions, good luck, congrats on your new toy


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I went to mjc in macomb today and had the guy their set me up. He checked my length and is re-stringing the bow. He was real nice and had no interest in selling me anything I didn’t need at my beginner level.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

michael marrs said:


> Not familiar with the reflex grizzly, The Grizzly is a recurve, and generally speaking they are shot with tabs, or a glove. Is this a compound? I would go to a shop as posted, and youtube can be a great help, and after a short while you will seperate the facts from opinions, good luck, congrats on your new toy


It’s a compond


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Mark4486 said:


> I went to mjc in macomb today and had the guy their set me up. He checked my length and is re-stringing the bow. He was real nice and had no interest in selling me anything I didn’t need at my beginner level.


thats where i go, great guys


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Mark4486 said:


> I went to mjc in macomb today and had the guy their set me up. He checked my length and is re-stringing the bow. He was real nice and had no interest in selling me anything I didn’t need at my beginner level.


You are off to a good start.
All you need to focus on for just a little while is your shooting form.
After that ....as the very experienced "coach" at the former shop told me ,"those arrows go right where you point them."

Congrats. You are going to like shooting a bow. Maybe even get to where you are in a zone of your own so much when practicing , you like it for that alone.....

You might thank the guy who gets you set up and dialed in ,in time when you are happy with your set up. He probably ain't rich ,but likes knowing some one is getting the hang of shooting a bow.
Remember his shop too ,if you get looking for a change in your set up ,or find something off in your form you can't figure out.
A good shop that takes care of you is a prize.
So are those bow owners who realize their potential and limitations. Both the bows potential and it's limitations ,as well as their own....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Mark4486 said:


> It’s a compond


Reflex was the Hoyt equivalent of "Mission".


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Practice alot, year round if you can, practice a little bit every couple days, shoot at ranges your comfortable and start close, dont rush your shots just take your time, have fun and good luck


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

consistent form , don't puch the trigger, , should be a surprise when it goes off. To experience this feeling, draw back to full draw, keep finger off trigger, have a buddy behind you pull the trigger when you are not expecting it. . There will be sort of an explosion, your bow arm will go forward, the release arm will fall back. ( follow through). Most newbies release hand will stay in place when they shoot it, and it means your arm is locked in place.also do not keep poundage up so high , you shake. keep it low enough so you can shoot a lot.If you golf, there are many parellels. For instance , 9 like clubs), if you have a 20 yd shot, you shoot your form, if it is 40 yd, you shoot the same form , just with a different pin, you do not pull harder, any more then you would swing a club harder for a longer hole. ( it should be noted, I don't golf),lol. However, I have been told by coaches, some guys develop bad habits, but shoot consistently and are good shoots, have fun


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

It is best to get some instruction from an experienced archer when first getting started. Once you have form set, continue to practice and maybe hit a 3d range.
One thing to remember is that shooting at a deer is nothing like shooting at a target. Initially you will need to force yourself to pick a spot, aim, and follow through. Beginners commonly miss because they pull their head so they can watch the arrow penetrate the deer... and shoot over their back!
<----<<<


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Joe Archer said:


> It is best to get some instruction from an experienced archer when fist getting started. Once you have form set, continue to practice and maybe hit a 3d range.
> One thing to remember is that shooting at a deer is nothing like shooting at a target. Initially you will need to force yourself to pick a spot, aim, and follow through. Beginners commonly miss because they pull their head so they can watch the arrow penetrate the deer... and shoot over their back!
> <----<<<


I think I’m gonna get a private lesson or two to get started cause I literally know nothing about it... the buddy who gave me the bow could help me out but bad habits start early and stay late. Like me at a bar. When I started skeet shooting I was lucky enough to only shoot with older sportsmen that would correct all my errors and that got me a 50straight within the 1st year of shooting. So I’m just going to apply the same concept to this.


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's a great start....






Then....


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

i would say at FIRST , at a bow shop, get your draw length right your draw weight to where you are not straining or aiming at the sky to pull it back, the proper spined arrow,and your form,these things have to be in order first. do not choke hold the bow it will cause torque. also, there is a crap load of stuff to learn , keep it simple you cannot absorb it all at once. shoot short distances for a while it is rewarding to see arrows in your target, not your yard. also as you do get better shoot at different spots, as you will start to hit arrows. if you are going to hunt study pictures of deer vitals, if you hit a paper plate at 15, 20, 25 yds all 6 arrows then move to 30 and only do it with 5 of the 6, 15-25 is your ethical shot. i shoot one of my bows to 80 yds, but when hunting, i really want an 18 yarder. lots of good advice in here but again it must fit you, it cannot be too heavy a draw weight, and your form has to be consistent


----------

